# Rhubarb wine from Juice, Looking for a recipe!



## bowhunter32 (Jun 26, 2017)

Okay I'm in the process of doing the freeze/thaw thing for 140# of rhubarb (cleaned cut and cubed). I'm guessing I'll end up with 7-9 gallons of juice. Does anybody have a recipe using juice only? I was thinking of doing a batch all juice and reducing the acid with potassium bicarbonate and then maybe doing a batch half juice half water? Thoughts, comments, concerns?? Thanks


----------



## GreginND (Jun 27, 2017)

Press the juice and add the same volume of water. Adjust sugar to your desired level and ferment with EC1118. The acids should be pretty well balanced without needing to use any bicarbonate. You can also add that water back to the pressed pulp and then press it again in order extract a bit more flavor. I used to do that. But with my efficient bladder press, I don't need to.


----------



## bowhunter32 (Jul 19, 2017)

Well it's just about all thawed out and juiced. I m going to end up with a hair under 9 gallons. I'm debating using my open 5 gallon carboys or experimenting more and doing 3 gallon batches (more likely scenario). I'm going to experiment with some different recipes and would love to get your opinion. My palate only ranges from semi-sweet to sweet but these batches are for a wedding so I should keep 1 dry. 

I noticed most people use the 71b1122, but I will certainly do a batch up with 1118 per your advice. I've also noted about half of the recipes call for white grape juice concentrate, ginger, and/or lemon. I would imagine concentrate for body, but how would it affect the taste of this rhubarb wine? Same with Ginger, and why add lemon to an already highly acidic wine? have you tried any of these variances? I plan to incorporate vanilla beans, cinnamon, and maybe honey into a batch. 

I would like to try different rhubarb-water ratios. If I go 3 gallon batches maybe 1-2, 2: 1.5-1.5, 2-3, and 3-0. I also plan on adding cherries to the secondary to add some color back. I'll adjust TA as needed prior to fermenting.


----------



## Smok1 (Jul 19, 2017)

I make rhubarb wine, i dont add concentrate and it tastes great alone. My recent batch i added fresh ripe strawberrys and it turned out great and has a really nice color to it, looks like a rose and the strawberry flavor came out really nice. I used 25lbs of rhubarb and 5 lbs of strawberries. Juiced it all, topped up to 6 gallons with water and added all the rhubarb/strawberry pulp from the juicer into a fruit sock and threw that in the fermenter as well


----------

